

Google shows off Web-based fractal explorer - narad
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20030347-264.html

======
octopus
I've never needed a supercomputer to see the Mandelbrot and Julia set! I've
seen fractal programs even on DOS based systems, fractint was one of my
preferred applications almost 15 years ago, the computer was an old 486 with
16MB of RAM.

